# This might be goodbye for the near future



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

It looks like I am moving to California to try my hands at the "Promised land of silicon" while it still has the title. So I guess, this is a physical goodbye. Not that it makes a difference in the online world, but I would assume I'd be stalking the US version of CMF from now on since I will need a injection of US financial law and taxes morphine. This is only because of silicon valley. I hope you guys don't take this as a rejection of Canada vs US

BTW anyone got a good recommendation of US version of CMF?


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Bogleheads.org

Good luck with your endeavors, Causalien.


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

Concur with the recommendation of Bogleheads, there is two parts to their site, discussion at www.bogleheads.org/forum and a wiki at www.bogleheads.org/wiki. The Bogleheads are devotees to investing using low cost index funds, see http://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Bogleheads®_investment_philosophy so if you're looking for discussion of individual stocks and other strategies, you might need to cast your net wider. Since you mention taxes, you might want to start with http://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Tax_Basics. You might also find http://www.finiki.org/wiki/Canadian-US_Investing_Differences useful as a guide to "translate" Canadian to US investing thinking and terminology.

Good luck with the move.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Bogleheads doesn't really have the same "feel" as this forum, I'd compare it more to the Financial Webring Forum. A US-oriented forum that feels similar to this one is: http://www.getrichslowly.org/forum/


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Good luck with the new job stateside Causalien! Hope you come back to share your story about how things are once you're settled in and have a chance.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

All the best! And please log in from time to time....


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Au revoir for now/best of luck to you in your future endeavor/don't forget us!










Send us a postcard.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Weird, my post thanking everyone didn't show up. 

Heard of get rich slowly , will check out bogle head, but my most immediate concerns is lawyer and accountant contacts.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

This is a link with useful tax implication info for Canadian EXPATS

http://forums.serbinski.com/index.php


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks leoc2,

Some update on my situation. Fir some reason, once I decide on something, I always get these other offers that seek to deviate me from my path. This time it comes in the form of a position that my bachelor's degree was intended for in Sunnyvale California. Why weren't they there 5 years ago.


----------

